# Help.



## Sgt_McWatt (10 Jun 2005)

Ok, so this is my problem. I failed my NSCE, so technically it should be impossible for me to get onto any advanced course. So last night, sure maybe a bit late however I decided to put in some camp apps for courses and staff. Some of my officers that where at the office for admin night where working on a master list for camp and some how I don't know if it was thought a mix up at detachment or through my good luck. I am on stand by for a course 333506. Since it is 6 digits I know it is some form of advanced camp of exchange. So if anyone could tell me what it is OR if anyone has a list of camp course codes for this year it would be very helpful.
My 3 choices where
1. Cadet Basic Parachutist Course
2. USA Exchange
3. MLE Exchange (england)

Thanks for any help.
Regards,


----------



## Saorse (10 Jun 2005)

Try this. 

http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:01rCtuJwmGQJ:www.regions.cadets.ca/est/armcad/doc/2004-2005/dates%2520cours%2520arm%C3%A9e%25202005%2520anglais.pdf+course+333506&hl=en

It is the ACE (Austria, South Korea, Sweden, Netherlands), even though they spelled "Korea" wrong!


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (10 Jun 2005)

Thank you very much I had no clue what it was. Now I did not apply for this course so I must ask. Which country is it or is it all mentioned. I have not read up on this course at all. is it an official exchange badge etc.. or not. Any information would be helpful.

Regards,


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Jun 2005)

if you failed NSCE, i don't think you would be able to go on a exchange. they will probably end up fixing that soon. if not, good luck and have fun.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (10 Jun 2005)

That's what I thought as well however then I thought about it, and a CLI is a prerequisite for advanced camps and exchanges as well, and a buddy of mine did para last year and hes now been accepted for USA exchange without a CLI so. I guess its possible to get on the list without some of the prerequisites. No?

Regards,


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Jun 2005)

WO. McWatt said:
			
		

> That's what I thought as well however then I thought about it, and a CLI is a prerequisite for advanced camps and exchanges as well, and a buddy of mine did para last year and hes now been accepted for USA exchange without a CLI so. I guess its possible to get on the list without some of the prerequisites. No?
> 
> Regards,



well it is possible to go on advaced courses with only a CL, but it is mandatory to have your NSCE. they are sort of like reward camps for completing your highest level of training. i don't think there is a way around it. i could be mistaken though.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (10 Jun 2005)

Well,
We will just have to see what happens I guess. I know I am hoping I get accepted but, I'm sure I am near the bottom of the standby list. Well thanks for the help everyone, and if theres any more input/advice please let me know.

Regards,


----------



## Zedic_1913 (10 Jun 2005)

WO. McWatt said:
			
		

> Well,
> We will just have to see what happens I guess. I know I am hoping I get accepted but, I'm sure I am near the bottom of the standby list. Well thanks for the help everyone, and if theres any more input/advice please let me know.
> 
> Regards,


What your on standby for is a 3 week exchange to one of those countries with the Army Cadet Exchange program (ACE).  The badge for doing one of these courses is listed in the RCAC Reference Book as "International Tour."  Looks pretty in the book, but in actuality resembles a spider web.

Not to burst your bubble .... but I am almost certain you will not get exchange.  Only just over 100 cadets from all of Canada do exchange each year, and every cadet on parade had NSCE when I did my exchange.  There are many cadets who achieve their NSCE but not with high enough standing for exchange (and either do no advanced training, or in some cases Leadership & Challenge).


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Jun 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> There are many cadets who achieve their NSCE but not with high enough standing for exchange (and either do no advanced training, or in some cases Leadership & Challenge).



hey was that a poke at leadership and challenge? 

L&C is advanced training. you do somethings there that you cant do on exchanges. i reason i was sent to L&C (not that it was a bad thing) was because my PT standards were not high enough. i think i got silver when i needed gold. but ya exchanges are hard to get accepted to, and for those people that get them most of the time defiantly deserve them. i would say if your name was put on standbye this year i would apply for it next year when you have your NSCE. you may have a better chance.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (10 Jun 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> hey was that a poke at leadership and challenge?
> 
> L&C is advanced training. you do somethings there that you cant do on exchanges. i reason i was sent to L&C (not that it was a bad thing) was because my PT standards were not high enough. i think i got silver when i needed gold. but ya exchanges are hard to get accepted to, and for those people that get them most of the time defiantly deserve them. i would say if your name was put on standbye this year i would apply for it next year when you have your NSCE. you may have a better chance.


In no way am I poking at Leadership & Challenge, I know that it is an advanced course and is an excellent opportunity for any cadet that is accepted to it.  I was trying to emphasize the point of NSCE being a requirement for any form of advanced training.


----------



## Jonny Boy (10 Jun 2005)

Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> In no way am I poking at Leadership & Challenge, I know that it is an advanced course and is an excellent opportunity for any cadet that is accepted to it.  I was trying to emphasize the point of NSCE being a requirement for any form of advanced training.



i know. it was just funny the way you posted it. it sounded like one of those pokes at the course. like with   2332 piper "leaderless and challenged" lol  fun fun. ;D


----------

